#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  有關未讀的標記～

## PandaTwo

目前的設定好像是以登入與否為主～
也就是，會有未讀標記出現時，是在上次登出後新增的文章～
而只要登入登出又登入後～
未讀的就會全部變成已讀了～

這樣有時會發生......
登入後，一不小心電腦當機了～
重開機後重新登入，則所有未讀的就會變成已讀了～
或是有時一時忙別的事而沒有保持狼版的活躍，被自動登出後～
再次登入後，也全變成已讀了～

不知道是否能改成以是否有看過為判定的標準呢？
因為有時發生以上的情形時，會錯失一些未看過的文章～
（因為以為已經看過了～）

若是這是PHPBB先天的設定，沒辦法改的話～
那就當作我只是無聊發發牢騷～
^^

----------


## 狼王白牙

phpBB 本來就有這個缺點的
有人把程式作了一些修改. 
讓使用者一定要經過閱讀完畢  亮光才消失

但是這個修改版的程式卻跟子版面衝到
所以只能選擇其中一樣來安裝
現在是有把這問題反映給子版面作者的打算

----------


## 狼王白牙

===2005-10-25===

剛剛修改了 php 的程式碼

看起來好像成功了  :嘆口氣:  

如果有問題再回報吧

----------


## PandaTwo

> ===2005-10-25===
> 
> 剛剛修改了 php 的程式碼
> 
> 看起來好像成功了  
> 
> 如果有問題再回報吧


謝謝白牙大～

不過目前在普通版面是沒有問題～
但在子版面的部分～
子版面有新文章時，並不會顯現未讀標記出來～
這是目前我發現到的問題～

----------


## 狼嚎

> 謝謝白牙大～
> 
> 不過目前在普通版面是沒有問題～
> 但在子版面的部分～
> 子版面有新文章時，並不會顯現未讀標記出來～
> 這是目前我發現到的問題～


我也發現了~
就是如果把子版的新文章看過後
未閱讀也不會消失(就是在子版前面的未閱讀標示不會改變成已閱讀)
<有點語意不通...Orz聽不懂我再說明吧...>

----------


## 狼王白牙

剛剛把這個外掛給移除了
發現這個外掛有個大問題
他雖然會忠實的記錄每個使用者未閱讀的文章
但是假如有使用者在昨天以後註冊, 
看了幾篇文後, 很久沒登入.....

那...資料庫可能就爆了, 
而且系統要反覆檢查某人有沒有讀過那邊文章
將會拖慢文章的顯示速度

第二個大問題是, "保持文章標記" 跟 "子版面" 的作者
通通都自己定義phpBB裡面的 "$unread_topic , $user_unread
這樣根本沒有辦法同時安裝

----------


## 狼嚎

最近三天再用的時候發現一件麻煩的事情...

當把未閱讀的文章閱讀後 就會變成以閱讀的標記

不過過了一段時間(不明確的時間)後

之前閱讀完的文章又變成未閱讀

(其實影響沒有這麼大 只不過要看新文章是比較麻煩點了...)

----------


## Wolfy

我的情形剛好相反...

明明沒碰到那些文章...
結果看了其中一兩篇後全部的未閱讀標示都消掉了@@

----------


## SHIBA INU

我是發現未讀標示全部不見的頻率變很多
以前是晚上大約12點自己全部變成已讀(灰姑娘不成?)
現在最固定的至少中午一次、晚上兩次....

----------


## Wolfang

> 我的情形剛好相反...
> 
> 明明沒碰到那些文章...
> 結果看了其中一兩篇後全部的未閱讀標示都消掉了@@


還有一種就是瀏覽器（緊急）關閉再開啟，先前未閱讀的標記也全部變成已閱讀

----------


## 影

呃.....我是在新視窗進入版面的時候會有這種情形
(原本已經有一個IE視窗在板上...在開另一個視窗的情形)

----------


## 狼王白牙

最近搞了好幾天，試著用德國人寫的外掛程式，
將每位會員的未讀標記寫入資料庫，無論登出或關閉瀏覽器，
未讀資訊都會保留

但發現樂園已經不適合安裝這功能，理由是樂園太大了...
狼之樂園每天產生大於兩百篇的新發文，即使讓未讀資訊在隔天消失
也會造成保守估計 200篇 X 1000位會員 的資料庫存取，
主機並無法負荷這種存取量

如果一天沒上站，就看不到隔一日前的發文標記
那還不如目前的cookie系統，即使一個月沒上線還是會標記起來

所以這個問題必須請會員從習慣上去解決，不要開啟多瀏覽器
或隨意關閉視窗，並且每天上站閱讀就不會累積太多新的文章了。

----------

